# Round 2 at first litter



## talchemist5 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well my rabbits have both got there nest boxes in now and it is a waiting game.  If they follow through with the same pattern as the last time then I am expecting day 33 to be the target days...Monday for my first doe Lucy and next Friday for Mary.

One question. I understand that I should give a doe 3 tries to have a good litter...but what about the buck.  If both girls have no litter or just one large dead like last time should I suspect him?

I hope his time is the charm for all 3 of them.  It was sad last time but you live and learn.  I can so that both girls new exactly what to do with the nest boxes this time.  Maybe last time was stress/inexperience.


Oh yeah I forgot...when I was visiting the tractor supply store they had chicks....I can resist chickens in thought and paper...not person.  Now I have 8 meat breed chicks and 6 layers that are growing nicely...soon I will need real land to do what I want...but I got a plan for at too.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope every thing goes well  .If your rabbits had a litter, and the kits didn't make it, I don't think it is because of the buck. It could just be the first time mother rabbit not knowing what to do.


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 2, 2011)

well this morning i went outside and saw some fur floating in the wind so i went to the rabbit cages and she was plucking herself bald(lucy) and i decided to bring the dog inside to keep it quiet.

about noon i went out and she was laying there....the nest was stuffed with fur and the fur was moving on its own.  i haven't disturbed the nest while she was hot and tired so i gave her one of her favorite treats...giant radish leaves.

this evening once it cools down a little bit i will go out and give her another treat and remove the fur to count/investigate.  i will take pictures then too.

i am so excited right now.


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 2, 2011)

look forward to seein the pics well done


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 3, 2011)

hope it all went well with the litter. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 4, 2011)

ok as far as i can tell 8 little guys...dont wanna take them out just scoot and counted.

here is the next and babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and here are some pics i took..
Lucy Gets her Nest Box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mary with her nest box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i cant resist




or 




tractor supply is my favorite place


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tractor supply is why I no longer have a savings account   My husband says I'm the only woman he ever knew that wants Tractor supply and Lowes gift cards for every occation, and yes I save my weekly spending budget just for those places!  If he ever got on here he'd see I'm not the only one lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 5, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Tractor supply is why I no longer have a savings account   My husband says I'm the only woman he ever knew that wants Tractor supply and Lowes gift cards for every occation, and yes I save my weekly spending budget just for those places!  If he ever got on here he'd see I'm not the only one lol


I was thinking you aren't the only one, My husband take my kids to the co-op and TSC for my birthday and christmas shopping.   He is a quick learner.


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 5, 2011)

as of this morning i think i counted 9 






in another week i may try and remove them for a full count.


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 5, 2011)

I take them out and check the first day.  That way I can make sure that all the blood/afterbirth is gone and there are no dead kits.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats on the kits!  What breed are they?


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 6, 2011)

new zealand reds, both parrents have really nice coats so i plan on keeping the hides.


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok here are Lucies at 8 days.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 11, 2011)

Very cute  , looks cumfy in there


----------



## Legacy (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful color!


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 15, 2011)

Amazing how fast they grow. Two weeks old with fur and eyes open. Awesome watching them crawl around. One managed to crawl out of the nest and fell into the bowl that mama gets treats in and plays with.   

 so cute. He was practicing for when he grows up.


----------



## dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!!


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 17, 2011)

And now at 2weeks they are visiting the cage and being curios.






Like this guy.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 18, 2011)

awwww, they just keep getting cuter


----------

